# Beuchat Ushuaia



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Well I've said it before but I never liked divers. I suppose it was because I could never see the reason behind having a tool for a specific purpose but not having the purpose.

Before I really came to appreciate watches, as opposed to just liking them, my watches were all hybrid quartz. In my job it made sense, analogue for instant time check, digital for precise countdowns to transmission time.

however now I live near the sea and have re-discovered my love of sailing a diver has become an essential.

That's not the real reason though, they are great looking, Roy's latest is a prime example.

Having watched various posts re. new diver arrivals, I was particularly taken with the Candino. Working on an article about its history gave me an even greater appreciation of the mark.

It went on the list.

I was lucky to pick up the following example, although it's the Beuchat Ushuaia model and from pics I was not over keen but thought it would be a good stepping stone to my real desire.

Well now I've one in the flesh I really like it. Apparently the civvy versions were a ltd. edition of 200, the yellow details are really original, rather tasteful and it has quite evaporated my desire for the more conservative clean blue dial of the classic Candino.










The original strap is awful, mustard yellow and badly worn. One shouldn't cast aspersions but either the previous owner lived in it or it was cut from a body found on a beach, mmmm crusty.



















Unfortunately it does not run, I feared something serious but then during a long MSM session with a fellow enthusiast decided to 'do a Geller'. You know the trick, mind over matter, power through the TV screen, hot hands melt old congealed watch oil.

So I sat on it! well with that strap did you expect me to wear it?

It ran, so a service is needed, was it a lesser mark and a bit cheaper, I'd do it myself. However caution prevails. Any idea how much I might expect to pay for a service? It is after all only a ETA 2824-2 movement and I do not need it tested above 200M pressure wise.










the Crystal is scratched as well though not badly, I am toying with the idea of re-finishing it, anyone know of a source for a replacement?










cracking watch, well heavy and great clean profile

Cheers

Andy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

*Lovely Andy, I love the bezel especially*


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a nice looking watch and I'll bet it scrubs up nicely. 

I haven't had a strap "incident" for a while but I reckon such a thing is good for the enthusiasm.









You scrub it up, we'll help you pick a new strap. 

Chris Heal might be able to help in sorting it out but leave the strap choice to us lot once it's fixed.

http://www.chealwatch.co.uk/


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pg tips said:


> *Lovely Andy, I love the bezel especially*


 cheers mate, the sawtoothy look of the bezel is one of the things that attracted me and it's chunky as nobodies business.

does that mean you didn't like the skin flakes pic 

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Andy that strap pic looks horrible....









The watch however looks great









I love the case shape on these and the yellow details make a refreshing change...

Well done!!

The guy I use, Steve Burrage in Birstal is very reasonable for a service, around Â£30 for a routine one if I remember right, hes moving premises this weekend so his website details are incorrect, I have his new phone numbers and email if anyone wants them....

I would be happy to be a go-between if you want for your watch...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a great find







really like the case shape and the use of yellow as well









As for the strap that reminds me of PG's post a while ago


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Andy - Looks great mate! much better than the sellers pics and is acually a really nice watch. But that strap... omfg!







I *need* to see yours pics of the ritual burning of said vile object!

These are great watches and very wearable... not too large but large enough - chunky and well built. nice. Im still happy with my Candino and in all honesty anything with a 6mm deep crystal is ok in my book!

The article Andy mentions is here: http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/candino1000.html

(please note the website is under construction and is still being updated, so please be gentle  )


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Lovely watch and the yellow details really add something. Nasty, nasty strap though.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> Andy - Looks great mate! much better than the sellers pics and is acually a really nice watch. But that strap... omfg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an interesting read Jon - it also makes me miss the bloody thing too









Wear it in good health - I'm off to ebay to look for another


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks Paul. Did you see your old watch is now a star since it's naughty pics are now up on the net... that should increase (or decrease more likley) its value I guess!
















There do seem to be a few of the other models for sale at the moment but Ive yet to see a Candino again...


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

Better late than never....

Very nice Candino variant! However, while I'm not big on strap changing, I agree that you should replace the strap. Otherwise, enjoy! Hope you got it serviced. 2824-2s are ubiquitous, so servicing shouldn't have set you back too far.

Candino came up with a winner in the 1000m years ahead of its time. I love all the models. I have an Eagle Star and really enjoy it. It deserves more wrist time.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

bobbysamd said:


> Better late than never....
> 
> Very nice Candino variant! However, while I'm not big on strap changing, I agree that you should replace the strap. Otherwise, enjoy! Hope you got it serviced. 2824-2s are ubiquitous, so servicing shouldn't have set you back too far.
> 
> Candino came up with a winner in the 1000m years ahead of its time. I love all the models. I have an Eagle Star and really enjoy it. It deserves more wrist time.


 LOL perfect timing actually, I received word it is on its way back to me, should arrive Mon/Tues. You've saved me the trouble of digging out this thread









My next dilemma will be what to put it on, I got an Omega mesh specifically for it but I've just been given a brushed lumpy which is of course the usual bracelet on these.

I'll post some pics once the U arrives.

cheers

Andy


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

foztex said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > *Lovely Andy, I love the bezel especially*
> ...


Super watch Andy. As regards PG's comments, he persuaded me to buy a yellow ballistic nylon strap recently (what can I have been thinking of!), so I suspect he is really lusting after the strap, crust et al.

Grey


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Said it before but I love that case shape







Look forward to seeing some new pics soon Andy


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

foztex said:


> I've just been given a brushed lumpy which is of course the usual bracelet on these....


Brushed lumpy from Oz works. Here it is on my Eagle Star:










The bracelet balances this already-comfortable watch nicely.

Good luck with what you choose for your watch.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

That sure is one good looking Diver









I agree with the others lovely shape on the case and a "wow" bezel

Great catch Andy....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

grey said:


> As regards PG's comments, he persuaded me to buy a yellow ballistic nylon strap recently (what can I have been thinking of!),


It's no good blaming me















everyone know I have no taste whatsoever


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm the proud new owner of Pauluspaolo/JonW's Candino 1000m as featured on Desksivers.com (and wearing it as we speak on a Chinese Breitling-style bracelet). Great watch, but I'm after a new crystal - any of your Beuchat/Eagle Star chaps know where I can source one (ideally original)? I've emailed Candino but no reponse as yet.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm the proud new owner of Pauluspaolo/JonW's Candino 1000m as featured on Desksivers.com (and wearing it as we speak on a Chinese Breitling-style bracelet). Great watch, but I'm after a new crystal - any of your Beuchat/Eagle Star chaps know where I can source one (ideally original)? I've emailed Candino but no reponse as yet.
> 
> ...


Guy,

I followed Jase's advice and had Birstalls do it, It should arrive back tomorrow. When it does I will give Steve a ring to say thanks and ask him where he got the replacement.

Andy


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

foztex said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thanks Andy - if you could do that it'd be much appreciated.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes! I've got a 1000m which desperately needs a new crystal!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

foztex said:


> pinkwindmill said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Andy,

How's it looking - got any new pics?

Cheers,

Guy


----------

